# What a lovely surprise



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

This little one hatched this morning - any ideas what it is? She's so gorgeous! Mum is a super hypo carrot tail and dad is albino patternless tremper.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that`ll be a patterneless baby.
has the classic watermarks, so mom must be het murphys too :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> that`ll be a patterneless baby.
> has the classic watermarks, so mom must be het murphys too :2thumb:


Thank you, I was given these eggs to hatch under very tragic circumstances so I have limited details to work with. This is the 7th to hatch - all the rest have stripes. I'm going to have a right old time trying to figure out what they all are! I can't tell you how much I am enjoying the experience though - hatching eggs is all new for me.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my tremper patterneless albino hatched with stripes, they soon faded though 

have yours kept the stripes ? or did you mean stripy like normals?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> my tremper patterneless albino hatched with stripes, they soon faded though
> 
> have yours kept the stripes ? or did you mean stripy like normals?


They haven't faded so far but the oldest baby is only 3 weeks old. They have varying shades but just stripy like normals I think. I will put the pics of them up and see what people think. , except one has a big brown spot on the back of her neck aswell as stripes.

None of the parents are normals though.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

First one named Pahale









Then we got the twins









Followed by spex









then Pobble









next Spooky arrived









This one has no name









I can't put the parents on until Monday - I've left my book at work.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Evie said:


> First one named Pahale
> image
> 
> Then we got the twins
> ...


 
The last one is lovely. I have no clue about any of them, lol, can tell you they are geckos and that's about it. 

But, I do appreciate stunning animals, and they're all some stunners 

Cute twins too :2thumb:

I think you should call the last one Zebedee  x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

spookys an albino.

are they the same parents? if they are moms het tremper aswell as murphys.

and some of the normal ones might loose their bands and be hypos/superhypos as they grow.
and all het tremper and murphys patternless too


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Evie said:


> This little one hatched this morning - any ideas what it is? She's so gorgeous! Mum is a super hypo carrot tail and dad is albino patternless tremper.image


Baby either,
Patternless HET Talbino.
or,
[1C]Hypo Patternless HET Talbino.

You'd have to prove it out to a Normal, To know for sure.

So Mum is a Super hypo carrottail HET Patternless.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - very helpful! I will post the pairings tomorrow evening and will appreciate any help sorting them out :2thumb:

Zebedee it is then - good name. I wonder how long it will be before I run out of names and just give up and number them... :lol2:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Evie said:


> Thanks for the replies - very helpful! I will post the pairings tomorrow evening and will appreciate any help sorting them out :2thumb:
> 
> Zebedee it is then - good name. I wonder how long it will be before I run out of names and just give up and number them... :lol2:


 Yey  :notworthy:

Aww Zebedee. Hehe. See, I want a gecko now *scuttles off to google some caresheets*

x


----------

